# Wife joined a church



## ThrowAway1 (5 mo ago)

So I found out my wife joined a digital church and never even mentioned being interested in even going to or watching a church service. To me that’s a major life decision and I told her it bothered me that she didn’t even mention it to me. She said that she didnt join a church and just followed a guy that had to do with it so she signed up to just watch the video (which would be videos of church service) . So I’m kinda lost at what to think because I see it as interest in joining a religion which to me is a major life decision.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ThrowAway1 said:


> So I found out my wife joined a digital church and never even mentioned being interested in even going to or watching a church service. To me that’s a major life decision and I told her it bothered me that she didn’t even mention it to me. She said that she didnt join a church and just followed a guy that had to do with it so she signed up to just watch the video (which would be videos of church service) . So I’m kinda lost at what to think because I see it as interest in joining a religion which to me is a major life decision.


The first question is why was she following this guy?


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

So, if you are 'right', then what?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Is she watching sermons on youtube? When you say she 'just followed a guy that had to do with it', what does that mean? She's following a pastor? She has a male friend?

Regardless, on some level, she doesn't trust you with intimate things that are important to her.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

It just sounds like she's randomly watching stuff. Does she maybe have some interest down the line? I guess so. But I bet if it was amounting to much she would talk to you about it.

Just be sure she isn't sending money and hiding that from you.


----------



## ThrowAway1 (5 mo ago)

uwe.blab said:


> So, if you are 'right', then what?





minimalME said:


> Is she watching sermons on youtube? When you say she 'just followed a guy that had to do with it', what does that mean? She's following a pastor? She has a male friend?
> 
> Regardless, on some level, she doesn't trust you with intimate things that are important to her.


She joined a church that does the services through zoom. I didn’t get to much into details who the guy was she followed but will ask I didn’t even think of that. Yes it also worries me that she didn’t inform me but she is blowing it off like it’s nothing and that’s why I’m here to try and get other opinions


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

minimalME said:


> Is she watching sermons on youtube? When you say she 'just followed a guy that had to do with it', what does that mean? She's following a pastor? She has a male friend?
> 
> Regardless, on some level, she doesn't trust you with intimate things that are important to her.


Sometime a cigar, is just a cigar.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Divinely Favored said:


> Sometime a cigar, is just a cigar.


Right, but if you sneak out of the house to smoke, and then secretly wash your clothes afterwards, it's a problem.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

ThrowAway1 said:


> She joined a church that does the services through zoom. I didn’t get to much into details who the guy was she followed but will ask I didn’t even think of that. Yes it also worries me that she didn’t inform me but she is blowing it off like it’s nothing and that’s why I’m here to try and get other opinions


Well, like I said, even if she's just curious, it's not something she's comfortable bringing up or discussing with you. Why would that be?

And why does it worry you?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Watching a video of a church service isn't joining a religion.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

ThrowAway1 said:


> She joined a church that does the services through zoom. I didn’t get to much into details who the guy was she followed but will ask I didn’t even think of that. Yes it also worries me that she didn’t inform me but she is blowing it off like it’s nothing and that’s why I’m here to try and get other opinions


So....it could be nothing. You said she joined a religion, but she didn't seem to be saying that she joined a religion at all.


----------



## ThrowAway1 (5 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It just sounds like she's randomly watching stuff. Does she maybe have some interest down the line? I guess so. But I bet if it was amounting to much she would talk to you about it.
> 
> Just be sure she isn't sending money and hiding that from you.
> [/QUOTE
> ...





Livvie said:


> Watching a video of a church service isn't joining a religion.


She joined the digital church it wasn’t just like a YouTube video. She had to give them her information and sign up to take part in the zoom church sessions that’s what worried me and made it a more of a commitment when compared to just watching something random on YouTube.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ThrowAway1 said:


> She joined the digital church it wasn’t just like a YouTube video. She had to give them her information and sign up to take part in the zoom church sessions that’s what worried me and made it a more of a commitment when compared to just watching something random on YouTube.


What’s the betting she gave them her credit card number too.


----------



## ThrowAway1 (5 mo ago)

uwe.blab said:


> So....it could be nothing. You said she joined a religion, but she didn't seem to be saying that she joined a religion at all.


I responded to someone else also but she had to give them all of her information to join the digital church to gain access to the services that are held through zoom


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Usually money’s involved at some point — how much money depends.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

ThrowAway1 said:


> I responded to someone else also but she had to give them all of her information to join the digital church to gain access to the services that are held through zoom


Maybe I’m old, but joining a digital church to me seems like an intro thing. I’m not trying to be dismissive of your concern, I’m a little surprised at the seriousness of this because I would interpret it differently. Now if she had to put in a CC, yeah, I’d be concerned.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Andy1001 said:


> What’s the betting she gave them her credit card number too.


Did she or no? I can watch my church service on their website. I do not pay for it. 

He says she joined a religion. He also says that she said she watched a service online. That doesn;t sound like she 'joined a religion'. 

Is there something else going on here?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

ThrowAway1 said:


> I responded to someone else also but she had to give them all of her information to join the digital church to gain access to the services that are held through zoom


Joining a website/zoom for a church might or might not have a bigger commitment with it. She could just be genuinely curious. It wouldn't be a 5 alarm fire if my wife signed up for some online churchy services. But I'd find out right away everything you can about this church. I mean it could be the church of <insert your worst nightmare> for all you know right?

Following another guy to that church is a bit more concerning to me however.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ThrowAway1 said:


> She joined the digital church it wasn’t just like a YouTube video. She had to give them her information and sign up to take part in the zoom church sessions that’s what worried me and made it a more of a commitment when compared to just watching something random on YouTube.


They will definitely be asking her for money so that's what I would watch out for.


----------



## wolfstooth (10 mo ago)

You didn’t have any discussion recently about beliefs?

I would start a conversation with your wife and find out what her intentions are and what criteria she used to make her decision.

This should be discussed as a couple; It’s kind of a big decision depending upon which direction she’s headed. 

Whether you want to join or just nope out is one thing; not telling your spouse is secretive and the way someone that is single acts.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

wolfstooth said:


> You didn’t have any discussion recently about beliefs?
> 
> I would start a conversation with your wife and find out what her intentions are and what criteria she used to make her decision.
> 
> ...


Yes, agree. No reason to jump to any conclusions about 'joining a religion' before you know more about what her plans are. Maybe it is just something she did out of curiosity and isn't interested in what they have to say. Maybe she is finding herself more interested in a religion or growing her faith. There are worse vices, but either way touch base with her to see where her head is at.


----------



## ThrowAway1 (5 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Maybe I’m old, but joining a digital church to me seems like an intro thing. I’m not trying to be dismissive of your concern, I’m a little surprised at the seriousness of this because I would interpret it differently. Now if she had to put in a CC, yeah, I’d be concerned.


Well she said she started following this pastor on tik tok and then had to join The church which is completely digital and online only and she had to join the church to be able to join the zoom streamed services.


----------



## ThrowAway1 (5 mo ago)

wolfstooth said:


> You didn’t have any discussion recently about beliefs?
> 
> I would start a conversation with your wife and find out what her intentions are and what criteria she used to make her decision.
> 
> ...


We have always not been religious we have been together since 2009. I will talk to her more about it and just wanted to make sure I wasn’t completely out of line with feeling like she should have told me about her interest. I have never really been strongly for it against religion and have always just told her I think there’s some type of higher power I just don’t go any one direction when it comes to what that might exactly be.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

She may be surprised at your concern. Not to say you don’t have reason to be concerned, she may not have realized you feel this way. It’s good for you to have the discussion regardless, so silver lining.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

If she starts creating distance between the two of you, then there might be reason to be concerned. But, wanting to look into online churches, listening to sermons, etc...she may be exploring spirituality. 

I think it should be something a couple feels comfortable discussing, and hopefully, you'll be able to get some answers to your concerns.


----------



## ThrowAway1 (5 mo ago)

*Deidre* said:


> If she starts creating distance between the two of you, then there might be reason to be concerned. But, wanting to look into online churches, listening to sermons, etc...she may be exploring spirituality.
> 
> I think it should be something a couple feels comfortable discussing, and hopefully, you'll be able to get some answers to your concerns.


Thank you.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ThrowAway1 said:


> She joined the digital church it wasn’t just like a YouTube video. She had to give them her information and sign up to take part in the zoom church sessions that’s what worried me and made it a more of a commitment when compared to just watching something random on YouTube.


You seem angry that she is doing that, why? I am sure that you watch thing on line sometimes that interest you.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

minimalME said:


> Right, but if you sneak out of the house to smoke, and then secretly wash your clothes afterwards, it's a problem.


Not mentioning something is not the same thing as actively hiding it.
And yes, one can lie by omission, but simply not mentioning something isn’t necessarily hiding it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

wolfstooth said:


> You didn’t have any discussion recently about beliefs?
> 
> I would start a conversation with your wife and find out what her intentions are and what criteria she used to make her decision.
> 
> ...


Maybe she realizes that he wont be happy about it for whatever reason. Its not like she is doing something wrong.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ThrowAway1 said:


> We have always not been religious we have been together since 2009. I will talk to her more about it and just wanted to make sure I wasn’t completely out of line with feeling like she should have told me about her interest. I have never really been strongly for it against religion and have always just told her I think there’s some type of higher power I just don’t go any one direction when it comes to what that might exactly be.


Just because you haven't bene religious up to now does that mean she cant change and want to know more?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

DudeInProgress said:


> Not mentioning something is not the same thing as actively hiding it.
> And yes, one can lie by omission, but simply not mentioning something isn’t necessarily hiding it.


I completely agree.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

honestly unless she is contributing a lot of money to the church or she suddenly shaves her head and starts trying giving away flowers at the airport i would cut her some slack. More imprtantly what are the key messages this church is trying to convey to her?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

ThrowAway1 said:


> We have always not been religious we have been together since 2009. I will talk to her more about it and just wanted to make sure I wasn’t completely out of line with feeling like she should have told me about her interest. I have never really been strongly for it against religion and have always just told her I think there’s some type of higher power I just don’t go any one direction when it comes to what that might exactly be.


It is odd that she wouldn't talk to you about joining a church, but it does appear that she doesn't consider what she has done as joining a church. You need to have a full conversation with her about it. I would be interested to know how she came to find this pastor. Why did she decide to follow him on TikTok and what is she looking for that made her want to see more videos? 

I didn't see an answer, when she gave all her info, did it include credit card or other payment info? Now that would be a major red flag and a concern for the marriage.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

My guess: She watches Tik Tok videos. This pastor's video popped up on her FYP (for you page) and the message she heard resonated a bit. So she went to his page and watched a few more videos and was like, this guy makes a lot of sense and I like the messages.

So she decided to "join" by filling out some stuff online. This gives her access to more content. 

As long as the message is positive and it's not some weird cult, then I see no harm in it. If her enthusiasm grows, you'll know, because she'll start mentioning the stuff she's hearing and sharing it with you. Until then, she probably is just processing the things she's hearing and you challenging her on it is likely jarring to her. She probably wants to do some self-exploration before seeing if it's something she wants to make a bigger part of her life.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

what is this digital church ?
so many come here and say they are into going to church and God ?
BUT IT is starting to look like there are so many Gods talked about not I think many of so just are using God as an excuse


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Want to help your marriage instantly? Watch the sermons with her.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

The pastor (on TikTok)'s job is to recruit people like your wife. It would be useful to know what the bait was in the case of your wife.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

ThrowAway1 said:


> So I found out


How? VAR? Keylogger?

Was she trying to conceal it?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

manfromlamancha said:


> The pastor (on TikTok)'s job is to recruit people like your wife. It would be useful to know what the bait was in the case of your wife.


She isn't joining the army, he is probably telling people about his faith not recruiting them.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

frenchpaddy said:


> what is this digital church ?
> so many come here and say they are into going to church and God ?
> BUT IT is starting to look like there are so many Gods talked about not I think many of so just are using God as an excuse


It's watching services on line. Covid lockdowns made that more common because people weren't allowed to meet together.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

ThrowAway1 said:


> She joined the digital church it wasn’t just like a YouTube video. She had to give them her information and sign up to take part in the zoom church sessions that’s what worried me and made it a more of a commitment when compared to just watching something random on YouTube.


You had to sign up & give some info to post here on TAM. 



ThrowAway1 said:


> Well she said she started following this pastor on tik tok and then had to join The church which is completely digital and online only and she had to join the church to be able to join the zoom streamed services.


Pastor on tik tok & digital church all sound like a bit of a scam to me. I admit that since Covid most churches have an online presence. I can watch services from my local church on Zoom or FB. My religion operates 2 big cable channels so religion is now meeting people where they are (or at least were during Covid lockdowns) -- home on the couch. 

Since you now know about her new found religion watch some of it with her. Talk to her about this new interest. You can express hurt that she seems to have left you out of what you see as a major decision but take this opportunity to grow & strengthen your marriage. However, if this looks more like a scam / money grab / or cult, be there to pull her out. Maybe if you two talk more you can find a church you both like.


----------



## Reluctant Texan (5 mo ago)

First of all, it IS weird to do something like joining a church - even if it is online - without first trying to include your spouse in that.

Second of all, the fact that she went about it the way she did is concerning, particularly the "following a guy part." It's okay for each spouse to have separate hobbies and lives, but joining a sewing circle or bridge club is one thing; church is another. it's also joining with a specific group of people that may or may not be inclusive of non-members (putting the other spouse on the outs) and is a slippery slope to other commitments - such as time and money - that definitely affect the other partner.

This is just me, but I have a very low opinion of mainstream religions to begin with; and these splinter groups and charlatans that set up storefront churches or online solicitation churches are even sketchier.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> She isn't joining the army, he is probably telling people about his faith not recruiting them.


She is joining an organisation. They normally put their most charming men out there to recruit women. And it is not his faith that is driving him - it normally is the need for recruited labour and of course, funds! TikTok indeed!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

manfromlamancha said:


> She is joining an organisation. They normally put their most charming men out there to recruit women. And it is not his faith that is driving him - it normally is the need for recruited labour and of course, funds! TikTok indeed!


Be cynical if you want, maybe she is just interested in what they have to say. Lots of people find out more about God on line these days, I think its great. There are so many who seek out rubbish on line, for once it's something positive. 
As for the 'charming men' senario, I have been a Christian for decades, have never seen that happen once.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> It's watching services on line. Covid lockdowns made that more common because people weren't allowed to meet together.


Thank you Diana, 
If it is only receiving services or Mass on line I don't see the problem ,
Religion is a very personal thing ,
there are many that have a different Religion to their partner, 
Most Religions promote unity in a couple and working things out when or if there is a problem ,

I find most problems with Religions are when the person themselves start making up reasons why God is ok with them doing X Y OR Z
we see here only yesterday when an abused wife that talked about god in her post a lot and responded to a post with she thinks she should stay with her abuser and give god the time to change ,

there are some religions that don't except transfusion 
the man that did the first heart transplant was put out of his church , 
now I know of a Priest that is one of the longest living heart transplant in the world 

How much of Religion is people bending the rules to suit themselves


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Be cynical if you want, maybe she is just interested in what they have to say. Lots of people find out more about God on line these days, I think its great. There are so many who seek out rubbish on line, for once it's something positive.
> As for the 'charming men' senario, I have been a Christian for decades, have never seen that happen once.


AGREE IT is how you use anything that is important , 
people warn against many things 
Facebook is said to be a bad thing but Facebook is only putting people in contact , it is the way you use it that is bad , if you think it is a dating site for you to pull men or women ,

I am of the belief that if a person sees the wrong in something often it is because that is how they would use it 
example you have a woman that is breast feeding on a bench in a hallway of a shopping center the center is full of passers by some will just cop her in the corner of their eye and walk by as if there was nothing ,
you will get some that will be put out about it 
some people will think she is doing it to attract or seduce men 

are the ones that think she is minding her own affairs and her childs needs come first because this is how they think 
and are the ones that are up set about her thinking she is putting on a show because they themselves wish they could do it to draw attention

or I give another simple example you get up in the morning your going to work have a shower and grab the first panties and slip them on pull on a jeans and out the door ,
and walking down the street others see a vpl to most it is nothing it is just a outline of your panties , some will think there a size too small and the person buys them small because they want to tell themselves they fit in a size m and that they are not L 
BUT others will think she just wants others to look at her behind when the person is just thinking of getting to work and trying to keep out the best side of their life 

I think people see bad because that is how they are wired , 
I have said it often here we get a post and we read it through our life's experience eyes and often see something that is not there


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

frenchpaddy said:


> AGREE IT is how you use anything that is important ,
> people warn against many things
> Facebook is said to be a bad thing but Facebook is only putting people in contact , it is the way you use it that is bad , if you think it is a dating site for you to pull men or women ,
> 
> ...


This is not about what one "sees" or perceives. This is about asking for money! And I have seen it happen too many times to count! In the case of one young lady (the daughter of a recently deceased best friend of mine), she lost her father and her fiance within weeks of each other. This particular "Christian" church went after her by way of introductory videos, pamphlets, invitations to outings (retreats) etc knowing what a vulnerable state she was in. Once they got her to join up they convinced her to "donate" a significant percentage of her monthly salary to the church.

Now while I understand that Diane is a practising Christian, what is the story with you FrenchPaddy. Are you one too or is it that you just like to argue cases?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

manfromlamancha said:


> Now while I understand that Diane is a practising Christian, what is the story with you FrenchPaddy. Are you one too or is it that you just like to argue cases?


A Christian is someone who believes in Jesus Christ and follows his teachings. Something I TRY TO DO 
The Bible teaches that the sign and marker of a new life in Christ is baptism. In becoming a Christian, a person has changed the direction of their life. Instead of following their own desires and ambitions, they have said ‘sorry’ to God for all the wrong they have said and done and have committed themselves to go in a new direction, following Jesus and putting their trust in him. 

THE problem with the word Christian is it covers a wide range of people , some think they are good people but judge others which is not a thing a true christian would do , 
I own BIBLE does that make me a christian , I have debated the Bible with other Christians not of the same faith , 
but I grow up in a country where we had people that killed other people in the name of Religion , 
I have questions like all have questions , 
like sex before marriage, living together before marriage , women's role , divorce , gay in the church , 
and then the dirty question Money , a church costs money to run , I don't think we can expect to get the free use of the church building for the wedding or the last service if you have not been inside it life long or a good part of , it is a bit much to think that the rev can live on nothing for years while you are not paying the up keep of the church (that is its buildings and the people that help with running all the services the church offer, 

I don't agree with the tax system some churches work I know of one that demands 10% as a guide line


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

manfromlamancha said:


> This is not about what one "sees" or perceives. This is about asking for money! And I have seen it happen too many times to count! In the case of one young lady (the daughter of a recently deceased best friend of mine), she lost her father and her fiance within weeks of each other. This particular "Christian" church went after her by way of introductory videos, pamphlets, invitations to outings (retreats) etc knowing what a vulnerable state she was in. Once they got her to join up they convinced her to "donate" a significant percentage of her monthly salary to the church.
> 
> Now while I understand that Diane is a practising Christian, what is the story with you FrenchPaddy. Are you one too or is it that you just like to argue cases?


The vast majority of churches are just not like that.
Was it 10% she gave? If so that's a good guide line but shouldn't be forced on anyone.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

frenchpaddy said:


> A Christian is someone who believes in Jesus Christ and follows his teachings. Something I TRY TO DO
> The Bible teaches that the sign and marker of a new life in Christ is baptism. In becoming a Christian, a person has changed the direction of their life. Instead of following their own desires and ambitions, they have said ‘sorry’ to God for all the wrong they have said and done and have committed themselves to go in a new direction, following Jesus and putting their trust in him.
> 
> THE problem with the word Christian is it covers a wide range of people , some think they are good people but judge others which is not a thing a true christian would do ,
> ...


Some churches go by the OT teaching of a tithe which was 10%. It costs money to run a church and pay the pastor even a smallish wage(which is what nearly all church leaders here in the UK get). Churches here don't usually demand anything, it's up to each person what they give. 

I guess everything is God's anyway, so we are merely giving back to Him.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

sounds like a scammy cvlt to me... sorry Diana!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

A


In Absentia said:


> sounds like a scammy cvlt to me... sorry Diana!


We can't possibly know without watching what she is watching.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> A
> 
> We can't possibly know without watching what she is watching.


 yes it could be like many churches that started posting the Sunday service/mass on youtube 
or it could be like some of the churches we see on comedies where the REV is just a good actor and has others in the group acting to get cured ,


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Where I’m living at the moment (Ireland) all of the churches allow people to watch services, funerals, christenings etc. None of them ask for any personal information whatsoever, you click on the website link and that’s it.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> A
> 
> We can't possibly know without watching what she is watching.


In fact, I said "it sounds like"...


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

frenchpaddy said:


> yes it could be like many churches that started posting the Sunday service/mass on youtube
> or it could be like some of the churches we see on comedies where the REV is just a good actor and has others in the group acting to get cured ,


The pastor on Tik-Tok is a bit suspicious, isn't it?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> The pastor on Tik-Tok is a bit suspicious, isn't it?


Depends what he doing on tik tok.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> The pastor on Tik-Tok is a bit suspicious, isn't it?


 I can't say as I have not seen


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Depends what he doing on tik tok.


What church uses Tik-Tok?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

frenchpaddy said:


> I can't say as I have not seen


Do you think a bona fide church would use Tik-Tok as a way to stay in touch with its people? Never heard of it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> Do you think a bona fide church would use Tik-Tok as a way to stay in touch with its people? Never heard of it.


It may not be the church on tiktok but the pastor. All sorts of people use it, I cant see a problem depending on what he does. The young adult son of a previous pastor did stuff on tiktok, it was really good. Funny, clever and about his faith.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> Do you think a bona fide church would use Tik-Tok as a way to stay in touch with its people? Never heard of it.


why not some are good to use it for selling their message 
I once saw GOOD CAR sale guy post messages about what he thought was the best thing to look out for


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

there is a ex Amish guy he is good 
there is a few ex Jehovah on there , some make good points 

now I would not be suprised if the Jehovah's started using it to convert some of us lol


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Not convinced...


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

The OP has continually AVOIDED answering the question as to whether his wife gave them credit card information.

OP - answer the question.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

In Absentia said:


> Do you think a bona fide church would use Tik-Tok as a way to stay in touch with its people? Never heard of it.


Tik Tok is just a source. The pastor is likely using it to expand his reach.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> Tik Tok is just a source. The pastor is likely using it to expand his reach.


Doesn't seem to be a serious platform for a pastor to me.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> Doesn't seem to be a serious platform for a pastor to me.


i am not going to argue with you over it , lol


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> Doesn't seem to be a serious platform for a pastor to me.


That's because you are old, lol. Me too! TikTok is one of the top SM platforms with 1 billion monthly users. If a church, or any organization for that matter, is interested in bring in new members, especially younger ones, using TikTok makes perfect sense.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

In Absentia said:


> Doesn't seem to be a serious platform for a pastor to me.


Many churches try to meet people where they are. If a lot of people are on TikTok, then that’s one of the places they’ll go to spread their message.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

BigDaddyNY said:


> That's because you are old, lol. Me too! TikTok is one of the top SM platforms with 1 billion monthly users. If a church, or any organization for that matter, is interested in bring in new members, especially younger ones, using TikTok makes perfect sense.


Maybe I'm old... my kids use it and I never used it. I still find it not quite dignified for a church to use Tik-Tok.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

DudeInProgress said:


> Many churches try to meet people where they are. If a lot of people are on TikTok, then that’s one of the places they’ll go to spread their message.


See above...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> Maybe I'm old... my kids use it and I never used it. I still find it not quite dignified for a church to use Tik-Tok.


I can't see why but you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I can't see why but you are entitled to your opinion.


Probably because after watch the pastor's post you swipe and next thing you see is some braless women shaking her jugs around to draw traffic to her Only Fans site. But then again, sinners are a prime target for a church I suppose.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

churches get told they are too cold with old ideas that never try something new then they try new music and are told too hip hop , and so on , if it works just for 1 in 100 it is a hit


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Probably because after watch the pastor's post you swipe and next thing you see is some braless women shaking her jugs around to draw traffic to her Only Fans site. But then again, sinners are a prime target for a church I suppose.


well, yes...


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> I can't see why but you are entitled to your opinion.


See above...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Probably because after watch the pastor's post you swipe and next thing you see is some braless women shaking her jugs around to draw traffic to her Only Fans site. But then again, sinners are a prime target for a church I suppose.


That's not the fault of the people who use it for good though.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> That's not the fault of the people who use it for good though.


But do you really want to use a platform which hosts content which clearly goes against the church's teachings? I wouldn't.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

II 


In Absentia said:


> But do you really want to use a platform which hosts content which clearly goes against the church's teachings? I wouldn't.


I guess it's the same on Facebook or YouTube . It can be used for good or bad.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

I wish my ex had joined a church and been saved. Probably wouldn't be my ex.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Well, I'm an old guy, and I don't even know what 'tik tok' is. But beware of trying to dismiss unorthodox and 'undignified' methods of evangelization. Remember Robert Schuller, who started out as a completely unknown young pastor and his first 'church' was a drive in theater in the 1950s. You would watch him preach from your car. Talk about undignified! Then he parlaid that into one of the biggest widest influence mega churches in the world and built the crystal cathedral, a landmark architectural masterpiece. 

He was not my cup of tea, but he was a legitimate Christian preacher with bonfide's.
His story taught me to never disregard strange methods of getting the 'word' out.
Like Robert Duvall said in the movie THE APOSTLE; "you do it your way, and I'll do it my way, but by God, we'll get it done!".


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Probably because after watch the pastor's post you swipe and next thing you see is some braless women shaking her jugs around to draw traffic to her Only Fans site. But then again, sinners are a prime target for a church I suppose.


Tik Tok is an algorithm. If you sit there and watch those videos more will come. If you quickly swipe it away you won't get those.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

ThrowAway1 said:


> She joined a church that does the services through zoom. I didn’t get to much into details who the guy was she followed but will ask I didn’t even think of that. Yes it also worries me that she didn’t inform me but she is blowing it off like it’s nothing and that’s why I’m here to try and get other opinions


Why are you so upset about her joining a church?


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

Instead of talking to a bunch of internet strangers over something that seems so mundane talk to your wife. If she goes to Duncan Donuts without your knowledge and orders a smoothie instead of a latte would this worry you too?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

If it were me, I would just do some Google research and try to find out about this guy and his church.
Maybe even watch a bit of the service. Should be easy enough to figure out whether he's a cultist
A scammer, a weirdo, or an earnest, bonifide minister. Maybe he's harmless and very possibly no threat to
Your relationship, even if your not a believer yourself.


----------

